# Large die holder



## Charles scozzari (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi, this die holder is for a 2" round die. I use pre-
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
sized Delrin guides that slip over the different diameter bars to assure the die is held square to the work. Thanks for looking .


----------

